# buried heater



## muffineatsfish (Jan 25, 2009)

lol i posted in the saltwater earlier, but same question., can i bury those like 7 inch cylinder heaters that you usually hang on the side of the tank under the gravel so it doesnt hang hidiously in the tank?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

NO, it would burn up


----------



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

If you want to hide it as much as possible hang it horizontally, close to the gravel (not touching). Make it so the cord runs up the corner of the tank, then put some plants in front of it (also make sure they aren't touching it).

I'm not sure exactly what type of heater you have and if you have some sort of background on the tank or not, but if you like the look of a black background you can get yourself a stealth heater and it will almost disappear. Plus the stealth heaters are awesome 


-Dave


----------



## muffineatsfish (Jan 25, 2009)

thank you that sucks but it is indeed good to know


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

One other thing you need to know is that some heaters are submersible, but many more are NOT submersible. It's incredibly important that you know which one you have before dunking it completely underwater.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

There actually are heaters that you can bury in the gravel. They are coil-style, and are hard to come by.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18534/si1380870/cl0/redsearoottherm160heatingcable

I have never used one but I have always read that they are more nuisance than convenience.


----------



## muffineatsfish (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks a bunch


----------

